# Another irritation with this forum



## chucketn (Aug 8, 2014)

Another irritation has mysteriously cropped up while using this forum. I run Windows 7 Home, IE 9. 
I have a Favorite for this website, and several other forums set up on my Favorites Bar in IE. My usual practice with all the forums I follow, is to open IE, home page set to Google. I click on the Favorite Bar shortcut for the forum, which is set to the same url as the "New Posts" button on the forum controls. I look over the new posts list, and read what ever new posts interest me. When I'm finished with the forum, I click what ever button marks the forum 'Read' and go to the next forum. Lately when I do this on HMEM, I click the next forum Favorite Bar Link, and the IE window loads the new forum. As soon as the new forum is loaded, IE is launched in a new window to the HMEM page and it appears in front of the forum I had selected. This is an extreme irritation to me. It's not launching a new instance/window because HMEM is loading, not my home page Google.
I have scanned my computer for malware,my antivirus is up to date, I've checked IE for addons, and launched each of my favorite bar links from each other and I cannot duplicate the issue except by following the procedure detailed above where I read and/mark HMEM read and move on.
I cannot duplicate the problem with a second IE winstance running while I type this post.
Bear in mind, I am a retired computer tech, and have worked in IT for 20+years, supporting OS from DOS to windows 7, and all major brands of computers including Desktops, Laptops Tablets and Servers. 
I have never seen anything like this that was not malware/webpage related. I have not had an adult beverage, yet! And I don't partake of any recreational chemicals extept burbon and old fashioned tobacco 
cigarettes...
Any ideas?


----------



## chucketn (Aug 8, 2014)

As soon as I posted the previous, I again started brousing my forums starting with HMEM and it happened again!

Chuck


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 9, 2014)

Not to sound like a Mac fan &#128525; but a Mac and Safari work much better.  

Given that weird IE behavior is often caused by misbehaving extensions.   Your best bets to turn off or uninstall as many extensions as you possibly can.  In a way extensions are at times very similar to viruses in the harm they do to your computer.    I don't use Windows at home but at work keeping extensions at bay is the only way to keep shared computers running correctly.


----------



## BaronJ (Aug 10, 2014)

Wizard69 said:


> Not to sound like a Mac fan &#128525; but a Mac and Safari work much better.
> 
> Given that weird IE behavior is often caused by misbehaving extensions.   Your best bets to turn off or uninstall as many extensions as you possibly can.  In a way extensions are at times very similar to viruses in the harm they do to your computer.    I don't use Windows at home but at work keeping extensions at bay is the only way to keep shared computers running correctly.



+1  I stopped using Winblows back in 95.  The first O/S that knew how to phone home !


----------



## chucketn (Aug 28, 2014)

So I take it no one else is having this issue?
It's still happening here and only with this site. I habitually clean my computers of temp internet files, unwanted cookies and keep my antivirus up to date. I also scan my machines regularly with anti malware programs.

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Aug 28, 2014)

Chuck, I have pretty much the same setup as you, except I'm using IE 11.  My home page is Google and I use the Favorites bar links to get from forum to forum.

 I don't have the problem you are describing.  When I go to another link on the favorites bar, that's all it does, no new windows popping up.  

 My major aggravation with HMEM is the amount of time it takes to go from screen to screen.  I guess loading all those ads takes a certain amount of time.  I don't post here much anymore, mostly for that reason.  

 Chuck


----------



## chucketn (Aug 28, 2014)

Chuck F., 
I use a modified hosts file to block the domains of ads on the forums, and any otherweb page with adds I don't want. Makes IE display "Explorer cannot display web page..." in the spot the add should be.
This window spawning thing has me baffeled. It only happens on this site. Sometimes I get 2  or more extra instances of IE when it happens. Must be site related as IE opens to the HMEM home page, but my home page is Google on all my browsers.

Chuck


----------



## Howi (Aug 28, 2014)

Bin IExplorer and use Chrome or Firefox, Internet explorer is so full of security holes it is like a sieve.


----------



## chucketn (Aug 28, 2014)

This is not an IE security problem...

Chuck


----------



## kf2qd (Aug 28, 2014)

Using Firefox I don't have that problem. Only use IE when absolutely necesary as it has always done things I didn't want it to do.


----------



## AussieJimG (Aug 29, 2014)

I am using Windows 8.1 and Google Chrome and my problem is that HMEM will not open in New Posts from the Favourites Bar. The other forums (MEM, MadModder) do, but not HMEM; it always comes opens saying nothing found.

Jim


----------



## Howi (Aug 29, 2014)

chucketn said:


> This is not an IE security problem...
> 
> Chuck



Did not say it was a security issue, just that IE is total c**p.


----------



## chucketn (Aug 29, 2014)

AussieJimG said:


> I am using Windows 8.1 and Google Chrome and my problem is that HMEM will not open in New Posts from the Favourites Bar. The other forums (MEM, MadModder) do, but not HMEM; it always comes opens saying nothing found.
> 
> Jim


 
Jim,
Try right clicking on your HMEM favorites bar and checking the URL it's using. If I recall correctly, I had to edit mine to read 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/search.php?do=getnew

to get to the new posts.

Chuck


----------



## bmac2 (Aug 29, 2014)

AussieJimG said:


> I am using Windows 8.1 and Google Chrome and my problem is that HMEM will not open in New Posts from the Favourites Bar. The other forums (MEM, MadModder) do, but not HMEM; it always comes opens saying nothing found.
> 
> Jim


 
I have the same problem with Windows 8 / Chrome and have to hit reload a couple of times to get the page to load. But I find a lot of things in Windows 8 will only work depending on the phase of the moon and the color shirt I have on.


----------



## AussieJimG (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks Chuck, that seems to work (at least it did once and that is good).

Bob: try Chuck's edit.

Jim


----------



## chucketn (Sep 11, 2014)

The problem that prompted this thread is still here. Intermittent, but still here. Lately it is spawning two or 3 new instances of IE, and again only when going from this site, after marking all threads read, to another website. Interesting thing I discovered today is the page it opens is addressed as:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php#_methods=onPlusOne%2C_ready%2C_close%2C_open%2C_resizeMe%2C_renderstart%2Concircled%2Cdrefresh%2Cerefresh&id=I6_1410449537855&parent=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.homemodelenginemachinist.com&pfname=&rpctoken=54167078

and appears as the article page, whereas, if I load the articles page from any HMEM page, the address is:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index1.html

Maybe some of you HTML Webpage folks can figure it out. It's getting to the point I'm ready to stop coming here...

Chuck


----------



## chucketn (Jan 28, 2015)

The problem with multiple IE windows opening is still there. If I click 'Mark Forums Read' and then ckick another Favorite on the Favorites Bar to go to another forum, I get 2 to 4 IE windows popping up with this address:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php%20-%20#_=1422474735798&count=horizontal&dnt=true&id=twitter-widget-6&lang=en&original_referer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.homemodelenginemachinist.com%2Findex.php&size=m&text=Home%20Model%20Engine%20Machinist&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.homemodelenginemachinist.com%2FOscillating-Steam-Engine.html

If I wait until the HMEM page loads  the FB, Tweet, and g+ links after clicking  'Mark Forums Read', the popups do not happen. Or, if I click the 'New Posts' button and then the Favorites Bar Link, I don't get the popups.
This has to be a HMEM website problem and is a very big irritant to me.
Please get this fixed.
I have attached a screen capture of the page loaded by the popup.
Chuck


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey chuck, I use google chrome... I'm not aware of any issue on the forum EXCEPT the usual delay waiting for ads to load. Some ad servers are slow.

Chrome gives me better website compatibility across the board


----------



## chucketn (Jan 28, 2015)

What ads? LOL, I block all webpage adds with the hosts file. If I can't block 'em, I don't go there.

I do a lot of shopping on Evil-Bay, and it just drives me mad when I search for something, pick one offering to check, and then can't get back to the search page because of all the adds that tried to load... I should have been in computerized Marketing rather than Avionics...

Chuck


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 28, 2015)

I use my iPad have no problem


----------



## chucketn (Jan 28, 2015)

Theclockworks said:


> I use my iPad have no problem


 
(sad violin music) This poor 'ol pensioner can't afford no I-Pad... Sniff...sniff...(loudly blows nose)...

Chuck


----------



## /// (Jan 28, 2015)

TorontoBuilder said:


> EXCEPT the usual delay waiting for ads to load. Some ad servers are slow.


 
Simplez


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Jan 29, 2015)

/// said:


> Simplez



Thx.... I appreciate the info


----------

